# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: First-known footage of rare frog

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 7th, 2008: First-known footage of rare frog 

*An incredibly rare frog has been filmed for the first time, scientists believe.

The red-eyed stream frog is found in Costa Rica, but it is now thought to be critically endangered. 

_Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7603295.stm

----------

